# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Abdurrahman KILIÇ

## ceyda

*15 MART 1980 
**
Gaziantep- Batak'tandı. 23 
yaşındaydı. 1979 yılında memleketinde işlenmiş bir cinayetin zanlısı olarak 
tutuklanmış ve Adana Kapalı Cezaevi'nde yatmaktaydı. Komünistlerin 
başlattıkları isyan sonucu arkadaşı Hasan Hüseyin Akbaş ile birlikte şiş ve 
bıçak darbeleriyle şehid düştü. Cenazesi memleketinde toprağa verildi.*

----------

